# cannondale caad 7 v. cervelo soloist



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

Can anyone tell me the respective weights of frame and fork for the Cdale Caad 7 and the cervelo soloist 2006 model with black anodized paint. If it matters, I ride a 63 in the cdale and a 61 in the Cervelo. By the way, I think Cervelo might include the seatpost in the weight but I'd like to keep that out so as to compare apples to apples. thanks. 

Related question - does anyone know of analytical study of frame aerodynamics versus frame weight? I'm sure the Cervelo that I'll ride next year (don't have it yet) is more aero and I'm wondering if the heavier Cervelo will be "faster" anyway due to better aerodynamics. I can guess that if I'm slogging up a steep hill at 6 mph then the aero won't mean much but on the flat at 25 mph it might. As it goes with wheels, I think most would say that a zipp 404 is a better choice than 303 since the 404s are only a little heavier but, for the most, will make the bike faster. Thanks.


----------

